# Saw this on Facebook



## Dannylandrover (14 September 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/farmwatche...610484609/484191961768538/?type=1&pnref=story

Pony stolen from his field in Coventry, Overnight Sunday 14th to Monday 15th Sept.

Thought i would share.


----------



## supagran (14 September 2015)

That's a bit too close to me!


----------



## Dannylandrover (14 September 2015)

Great News he has been found,             Someone dumped him in a field close to home, must have been too hot to handle.  Great News and thanks to the power of social media.


----------



## hairycob (14 September 2015)

He probably just got out & got shoved in the nearest field.


----------



## fatpiggy (15 September 2015)

hairycob said:



			He probably just got out & got shoved in the nearest field.
		
Click to expand...

That would be my first thought.  I once came across a horse loose in the road on a dark night.  I used my belt to lead it and stuck it in the field belonging to the old lady who was a near neighbour because in those days no-one locked their field gates.


----------

